# New,cheaper Zipwall poles



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone use those new zipwall poles that are cheaper and made of steel instead of the original aluminum ones? I think durability trumps cost.

which accessory is a no brainer to buy? they sell caution tape dispensers.hooks for clothings etc,a thing that makes the poly tighten.

the carry bag they sell separately looks to be bigger than the one sold with the kits...I could be wrong.

are those heavy duty zippers re-usable?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The steel ones are 10' as opposed to the aluminum at 12'. The aluminum 4pk gives you a few more items than the steel 4pk. Those kits are the best deal. If you shop at SW, catch them when they are 35% off, the blue bucket sale in March. I want to get a set for doing front doors, stain and finish or just paint.

Zippers are not reusable!!


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Zippers can be used again with labor involved. retaping it. Best to use a new one. Less management...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Zippers can be used again with labor involved. retaping it. Best to use a new one. Less management...


come to think of it they do sell 2 sided tape. i guess it all depends on how expensive the heavy duty zippers are. also it might be worth it to keep the zip wall poly (for some jobs) and just roll it up and shake the dust off outside. it's all one piece and that way you keep the zipper too. i'm just thinking outside the box as i've never saved poly before.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Xmark said:


> come to think of it they do sell 2 sided tape. i guess it all depends on how expensive the heavy duty zippers are. also it might be worth it to keep the zip wall poly (for some jobs) and just roll it up and shake the dust off outside. it's all one piece and that way you keep the zipper too. i'm just thinking outside the box as i've never saved poly before.


Zippers can be had for less than $10, just add them in to each job cost. Not worth trying to save and reuse, I would think that reusing poly would be tough with the dust film on it.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Zippers can be had for less than $10, just add them in to each job cost. Not worth trying to save and reuse, I would think that reusing poly would be tough with the dust film on it.


I'm not suggesting to use it over and over again...The thicker poly can be shaken outside,rolled up and re-used...I guess it depends on how dusty it is.


----------

